# Happy First birthday Rex!



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

And many more to come! Can’t believe how time flies by so fast! Love you bud. ❤🎂 even though I worry so much about him.. 😅


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Happy birthday handsome Rex 🎂


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

3ymum said:


> Happy birthday handsome Rex 🎂


Thank you!


----------



## RedactedSource (12 mo ago)

Happy birthday! 🎂 🥳


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

RedactedSource said:


> Happy birthday! 🎂 🥳


Thank you! ❤


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

happy birthday rex! love the cookie


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Happy birthday Rex, you handsome man!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Baileyshuman said:


> happy birthday rex! love the cookie


Thank you! I know so cute haha!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Katiebob said:


> Happy birthday Rex, you handsome man!


Thank you!


----------



## karmen_maddison (Aug 21, 2021)

happy birthday rex 




192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1​


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

karmen_maddison said:


> happy birthday rex


Thank you!


----------

